# Hermed



## GuyGalaxy (Jul 27, 2011)

She hermed on me didn't it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 27, 2011)

I dont see any nanners. Mind pointing out what you're referring to?


----------



## Locked (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks like a pretty Dank foxtail to me brosef.....


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Jul 27, 2011)

The top looks like seed beginnings (not that i Woiuld know).  First  grow.  Tastes and smokes incredible.  I see no balls and don't know what foxtails are?


----------



## Locked (Jul 27, 2011)

GuyGalaxy said:
			
		

> The top looks like seed beginnings (not that i Woiuld know).  First  grow.  Tastes and smokes incredible.  I see no balls and don't know what foxtails are?



Foxtails are bits of bud that grow long and skinny off the main bud. I don't remember ever smoking bud with them that sucked....always seems to be on Dank bud....jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2011)

How far into flowering are you?  It doesn't really klook like a hermie, however I have never seen a plant foxtail quite like that.  It looks to be uncrystally--does this growth have good trich development?

Foxtailing is a different looking kind of growth that grows out of the top of a bud and looks kind of like a stalk of grain.  I find it generally happens late in flower.  You can pull a couple of those off and see if they have seeds in them.


----------



## Locked (Jul 27, 2011)

You say 





> tastes and smokes incredible


 which leads me to believe you are either very late in flower or already harvested. That wld lend more credence to the foxtail theory as THG is right...it happens late in flower. I don't ever get it with the hvy Indicas....always seems to be a hybrid with some Sativa trying to show. That late in flower you really are not going to get a stack of balls.....if anything you get the lil nanners showing in the buds. I think you are fine.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2011)

looks dank but no crystals :confused2:


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes I waited way long to flower. Didn't know any better.  Yes over nuted. Didn't know any better.  Yes tried drowning in its first few days.  She is a marvel from bag seed despite all my screw ups.  Ham and thg as always thanks.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 28, 2011)

Too much N in the feed.

eace:


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Somehow bees got into my basement I'm afraid there may be plants in the neighborhood,see nothing like nanners, but found a seed and I harvested. Next time I'll do better.  Thanks for all the help folks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2011)

Sometimes you do not see the nanner(s).  They can be hidden deep inside a bud and not at all visible.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thx, THG.  Made so many mistakes but tastes fine and best I have ever enjoyed.  Building your DIY Scrog should be up in a day or 2.


----------

